# [SOLVED] Logitech Marathon m705...



## joe7894 (May 14, 2012)

Hi all,

I got this mouse recently & already I love it! 

The application switcher almost makes Windows as much a pleasure to use as my Mac!!! 

However, I can't seem to find any way of increasing/decreasing the DPI settings as I used to be able to do on a previous mouse... 

Does anybody know if this is possible on this mouse?

Thanks in advance,




Joe


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Logitech Marathon m705...*

hi do you have setpoint installed?


----------



## sspof (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: Logitech Marathon m705...*

I believe Logitech offers software called SetPoint to increase DPI settings on your mouse. Did it come with a CD by any chance? Alternatively, you can visit Logitech's website to get the most up to date software for the mouse. The default DPI for the M705 is 1000, and I think it goes up to 3200 DPI.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Logitech Marathon m705...*



oscer1 said:


> hi do you have setpoint installed?


As above^ The CD included with the mouse will have drivers and "should" include Set Point.
If drivers are needed: Support + Downloads: Marathon Mouse M705 - Logitech


----------



## joe7894 (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Logitech Marathon m705...*

There was no CD included with the mouse. I already downloaded the latest setpoint software for my machine from logitech.com but I can't see a setting to adjust the DPI...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Logitech Marathon m705...*

If you don't find the option then perhaps it's not available.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Logitech Marathon m705...*

From what I can see in the specs, it's not adjustable on the model.


----------

